

Ask HN: Does anyone use the "I'm Feeling Lucky" feature on Google search? - prisonguard

Come to think of it,I have not once used the feature and haven't met people that use it. Do you use it?
======
freehunter
Google has said they leave the Lucky button on because people like it being
there, not because people use it. Actually, only 1% of all searches use the
Lucky button. It's left there to make Google seem more human and easier to
relate to, as told by the woman-of-the-moment Marissa Mayer.

[http://www.marketplace.org/topics/world/are-you-feeling-
luck...](http://www.marketplace.org/topics/world/are-you-feeling-lucky-google)

~~~
whichdan
Funnily enough, 1% of Google's searches is still an astronomical amount of
usage.

------
Travis
All the time. I installed a Chrome extension that triggers the "i'm feeling
lucky" result when using the Omnibar.

I look up baseball player stats all the time, and the search on those site
stinks. So I can just use the Felling Lucky on a query like "fangraphs jose
bautista" and it will take me immediately to the page on the site I want.
Saves me a click, since I'm usually pretty confident I know what the first
result is.

------
cdj4real
All the time. I made it a search engine in Chrome, so if I type a ">" followed
by a search term, I go directly to the first result. This is really handy for
everything I read regularly: > hacker news > reddit > qc > boing >
dangerousminds etc etc. Saves loads of time. Instructions here:
[http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-
topic/chrom...](http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-
topic/chrome/discuss-chrome/Y1So8rpT-Og)

------
sehrope
"I'm feeling lucky" is no longer usable for most people as Google Instant
shows the first page of results as soon as you start typing (unless you have
javascript disabled). Back in the day I don't recall using it for much either
than Google bombed results as a joke (ex: searching for "french military
victories")

------
relaunched
The only time I used "I'm Feeling Lucky" was when I was searching for 'Weapons
Of Mass Destruction" and it auto-linked to
<http://www.coxar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/>

I think that circulated sometime around 2002.

